

Mid-career salaries by college - helwr
http://online.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/info-Salaries_for_Colleges_by_Region-sort.html

======
countersignaler
without controlling for the cost of living, this is pretty meaningless

~~~
dantheman
or by major -- I'm sure medical and law schools have a big impact on later in
life earnings. Especially since it's based on salary and not wealth, stock
options etc are probably not counted.

------
xel02
Most poeple will look at which ones are the biggest. Everyone should take note
the fact that Education is the at the bottom in both starting and median
salary.

